# Here it goes...my first tank 18x18x18 Exo Journal



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Here it is, the construction journal for my first vivarium. I'm working with an 18x18x18 Exo terra in which I'm planning on housing either vents or imitators. These will be my first frogs and I know I will probably be quite criticized due to my choice. I understand, but given the circumstances I think I should be OK and still give it a shot. The local breeder Pete Mertens (a long time frogger) lives 10 minutes away from my house. He is a very nice guy and is willing to give me advise and help me in any way he can. So, if ever my ff cultures crash I would still be able to get food right away for them. Dr Frye is also not far away from my location also, probably 40min drive. So anyway here it goes.

Some pictures of my supplies

Ulises

OK. Let me try that again.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pics are not loading


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Second try. Let's see.
Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is some more. Note what is supposed to be my kitchen table  .
Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Another one of the eggcrate false bottom drying and pieces of cork bark for my background as well as a piece of driftwood for my waterfall.

Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

They didn't post again. Here it is one more time.
Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

This is how it looks right now. Waterfall is working  . I plan on covering the small empty space by the waterfall with more cork bark or slate rock. Now I need to build my stream that will go to my tiny pond. This will be the biggest challenge of my build, hopefull I don't pull all my hair out  .

Ulises


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks quite good so far. Just make sure the frogs don't have the possibility to go behind that wood!

In a few weeks I will buy my first imitators (banded), great animals

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i like the cork tubes on the side!


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

When I saw those cork tubes I thought "That reminds me of Pete's tanks!". Sure enough, looks like I have a new neigbor. I think the imitators will be awesome in that tank. And you're doing a VERY nice job on it!


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Here it is, the construction journal for my first vivarium. I'm working with an 18x18x18 Exo terra in which I'm planning on housing either vents or imitators. These will be my first frogs and I know I will probably be quite criticized due to my choice. I understand, but given the circumstances I think I should be OK and still give it a shot. The local breeder Pete Mertens (a long time frogger) lives 10 minutes away from my house. He is a very nice guy and is willing to give me advise and help me in any way he can. So, if ever my ff cultures crash I would still be able to get food right away for them. Dr Frye is also not far away from my location also, probably 40min drive. So anyway here it goes.
> 
> Some pictures of my supplies
> 
> ...


Amazing, I live about 10 minutes away from him to, well maybe 22 minutes but anyway... Looks good so far, I just started my viv too, looks like your making more progress then me so far. Can't wait to see the final product.
(BTW do you live on Pete's side of the river or the opposite side?)


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

dimitri J: Thanks for your comments. I'm trying to make sure the frogs will not be able to get back there. Post pics of your Imis as soon as you get them. Can't wait to see them.

Julio: Thanks. Got the idea from Pete Mertens.

Conman3880 & Peace : Thanks for your comments. So you do have a new frogger neighbor. I guess I might live closer to 15-20 min to Pete. I have yet to go see his place. I will be scheduling an appointment soon. I actually live in Streamwood, right were the Reptile Swap used to be. So, Conman, what species do you keep?

Ulises


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like it a lot! I am doing something similar right now with a 32 hex tank. Love the cork tubes. Are you going to plant in them, or use them to hide film canisters?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I'm planning of hiding film canisters in two maybe, but those two will still have plants mounted on the sides, the other two I'm planning on mounting the plants on top. 

Ulises


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That's what I was planning on. I have a mini orchid pleurothallis microphylla that has these tiny round leaves I was going to mount to the sides of the tubes. If you want more tubes check out repotme.com they have tubes are doubles and triples as well as the singles. Can't wait to see it when it is done!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, so here is a small update, after days of fighting with the design of a stream to feed the pond, I finally gave up and lost the fight. I didn't make my waterfall high enough in order to build a stream at a good flowing angle, so I decided that the best would be to put some slate rock at the bottom of the waterfall. I think it still looks good and it might have actually been a good solution since it saved me a lot of planting space. I attached more tubes on the sides for more planting. These are pictures of a mock up setting. The ghost wood can still be moved. I will begin planting and order the rest of my plants from Antone once the temps go a bit higher.

Ulises


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

looking freaking awesome!!!!!!! i really like the way you used the tubeed cork bark


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks way better then mine! To bad my dad won't let me do a water feature on my first tank, he thinks I will mess up and waste his money.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I still can't get over how absolutely awesome I think this tank is going to be.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, here is some updates. Most of the planting is now done. I'm going to wait till temps go up here in Chicago and I'll order a couple of broms from Antone. Any comments and constructive criticism is welcome.

Thanks. Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are some more pics.

Ulises


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow! really cool Viv especially for your first one. What kind of frog are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

great tank!!!!

It was really neat the idea with the cork as pots, congrats


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking real nice!

What frogs are you planing to put in there?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I'll be housing either Vents or Imis, not sure yet. Unless someone can provide me Variabilis at a bargain price  . 

Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are a couple more pics.

Ulises


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

What kind of moss is that?
I really like the tank.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments, there are still some more improvements to be done, I still have to put in a couple of more plants and leaf litter. I also have to cut my top. As far as the moss, I have no idea, here are a couple of pics, perhaps one of our experts might be able to ID it. 




> sana sanita culito de rana...
> 
> »»(¯`·.`(_.·´¯`÷¦÷»Devanny«÷¦÷´¯´·._)´.·´¯)««


si no te curas hoy te curarás mañana???

Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is another update. I got some awesome broms from Antone. I just need to hook up the humidifier, put some leaf litter and I think I'm ready to go. Here are some pictures.

Ulises


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks great. I really like the red brom

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

I love the water feature, where did you got those broms???

congrats again


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

dimitri J, Thanks for your comments, the red broom is a Neo. Ruby Throat

jausi, thank you. I got three of the broms from Antone, he is one of the dendroboard sponsors. The other ones were from a local reptile show.

Ulises


----------



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

nice tank. I love it


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

What a beautiful tank!!! The way the tubes, bark, and plants are combined makes it look just stunning! Great job. Keep those pics coming and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice tank! Did you go to the animal expo today? I think I might have seen you their! Anyway, what frogs are you leaning more towards after observing your frogless tank?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the good comments. I will be posting some updated pictures. Peace, I haven't been to the expo for some time. I will probably go to the second one in April, actually almost sure I will be there. I'm almost sure I will be buying Imis or Variabilis. If I can get some Variabilis for a great price, then that would be the choice. 


Ulises


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

If you talk to Pete, he can arrange to have either type of frog (as long as he carries it) for you. He is doing this for me with leucs.


----------



## piduttj (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice job:

Just curious where you bought such wonderful pieces of crok bark.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

sweet viv. i really like how how used your wood.


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

piduttj said:


> Nice job:
> 
> Just curious where you bought such wonderful pieces of crok bark.


I am pretty sure he got them frog Pete, Is their a specific morph of frogs your going for Ulisesfrb?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I got the tubes from pete, but the slabs I got from a local orchid greenhouse. As far as morphs, I would be happy with just a standard imitator. Probably 3.

Ulisesfrb


----------



## Zeusie (Apr 4, 2009)

I think your tank is even more awesome in person. Enjoy your new frogs!

P.S. this thread has 3,060 views. Awesome


----------

